# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Keshilla per studimet ne Departamentin e Aktrimit

## Ylli5240

Pershendetje. 
Si mendoni, a eshte vone ne moshen 25 vjeçare te filloj studimet profesionale per Aktrim, sa mendoni qe do ia kisha dalur të kam sukses ne kete fushe ne krahasim me te tjeret qe fillojn me herët?
Per informacion: Une qysh ne vegjeli kam pasur deshire qe te merrem me aktrim, talenti nuk me ka munguar dhe poashtu vi nga nje familje qe jane marr jo profesionalisht me kete fushe per nje kohe te gjatë, por si 18 vjeçar, isha i pa pergaditur per nje gje te tille, dhe aso kohe nuk me dukej profesion i duhur por pas dy-tre perpjekjesh (dhe deshtimesh fatkeqesisht) me fakultete te ndryshme, me duket qe ka ardhur koha ta provojë edhe këtë pasi edhe ka filluar pak a shume te zhvillohet ky profesion ne vendin tonë, por siç e ceka me larte tash frikesohem mos eshte teper vone  :oh: 
Falemnderit

----------


## bora2

nese ke pasion talent dhe vullnet nuk ka gje qe te ndaloje

----------


## aimilius

Nese ke talent nuk eshte dhe aq e domosdoshme te vesh edhe 4 vite ne shkolle.
akrimi edhe sic cdo profesion tjeter eshte ke njeh ne cdo vend te botes
keshtuqe ti e di me mire

----------

